# Pre-Order - The Prima Car Care Line at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

So here you go:

Prima Car Care is an exclusive line of car care products custom-tailored to the most demanding auto aficionado.

The formulas are unique. Great lengths were taken, and no expense spared, in order to create a family of products second to none. Thoughtful design even went into the packaging. The bottles are short and wide for a reason. A solid base and low center of gravity means you are less likely to tip over your glass cleaner as you reach for your QD. If we put this much thought into the package, image what we did with what goes into the bottle.

Prima Clarity Glass Cleaner
Prima Nero Dressing
Prima Wheel Armour
Prima Mystique Car Wash
Prima Slick Detail Spray

Leather Treatment
Prima Nourish

Polishes
Prima Amiga
Prima Finish
Prima Swirl 
Prima Cut

Last steps
Prima Epic
Prima Banana Gloss
Prima Hydro

We will be offering 15% off and free shipping over $49.95 (Offer for the Contiguous US)
Promotion code "PRIMA" at checkout

Offer starts now
Offer ends Aug, 13, 2010

We are looking to ship by Aug 13, 2010

Click here to start shopping.

*Note:*
- offer is 15% off the total of the shopping cart prior to shipping
- No Stacking Codes.
- Coupon valid on in stock items. Not applicable on previously placed orders, special order items, pressure washers, Sprint Boosters, vacuums, gift certificates.


----------

